# Fall?... What's that? (aka I heart this lens!)



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Today it was quite warm... we got back from a short walk and Harleigh was hot, so I drug out her pool and she had a blast in it!  I've only used this lens 3 or so times and I already really love it - still gotta do some more practice on it though. 

A couple from yesterday... she was modeling her Collar Mania squirrel collar!

















These are from today.

























Haha.









BALL.









Shake, shake, shake!









She then attempted to butt-tuck in her kiddie pool. That didn't turn out so well.









Happy!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

She tried to act serious...









but it only lasted for a few seconds...

















Whee!

















The end.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome shots!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are great!! So jealous of not only the pics; but of your weather!!
We had over 2 inches of Rain on Tuesday and yesterday was probably about an inch!! Blaaah


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I love her. I wish it was that gorgeous here- we had wind/rain storms all day today.

Deeks just got the blue/red/yellow version of that collar today. I love it and think the squirrels are so perfect!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a bit late to the party (as normal), but nice shots! 
What is the new lens you bought? I'm tossing up over a couple I need (want) to buy right now.


----------

